# Free chalk pictures



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I will only do 5 at a time but am giving away five free chalk pictures. I am open to criticism and would appreciate some tips.
I am doing this for practice so they may not turn out 
Posted is a pic of one of my fish I did.
Please post a CLEAR pic of your betta. If the pic is unclear and I can't tell what colour he is I will not do the drawing sorry people.
As I said first five people get the first drawings.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Marble


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

can you do mine but im wondering if you can put it on hold because i need to dig up some photos.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Fine but be quick


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

While I am was waiting I did Fred my snail


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Also did Jake... Someone please post!


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

You can do mine!

Opal 









Angel









Marilyn


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Okay


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

You can do my black PK. (Album)


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Alright so TwilightNite then Matt.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Okay first one finished


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Here is Angel


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Perry, please!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Alright so I actually am not taking any more after Perry because I will not have time sorry.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Marilyn hope you guys like them


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Matt's, black plakat male  
Does he have a name?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Sorry lol


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I will do Perry in a moment.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

are you still taking requests? i would love one of Indigo please^_^


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Aww I'm to late.  but these are very cool!!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm very excited!!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

No I can take more requests now please post a pic of your bett


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Perry I will do your in a second...


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

No name lol. I am horrible at naming things.


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

if you are still taking requests I would love for you to do 
Mardi http://m1279.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/jesssan2442/IMG_20130213_084642_zpsafa6537f.jpg.html?o=0&newest=1


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

but i would understand if you don't have time (i don't want you to feel like you have to do it)


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Okay sorry I am a little distracted with some stuff going on (Matt knows what I am talking about) and so I will try get them all finished tonight but might not


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Here is Perry!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Yay! 

Here's Soldier Boy!


----------

